# [SOLVED] Best AT&amp;T Droid Smartphone



## bluegti02 (Jan 16, 2012)

As the title says, I am curious what the best AT&T smartphone is as of today. I know the Samsung Galaxy Nexus is the best on Verizon but not familiar with AT&T. The ONLY requirements are that it needs to have NFC, 4G, and plans to support Ice Cream Sandwich. There is no price range.

Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Best AT&T Droid Smartphone*

I would recommend the Galaxy Note:

Samsung Galaxy Note (TM) Cell Phone - from AT&T

All of Samsung's Galaxy lines are IMO the best.


----------



## bluegti02 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Best AT&T Droid Smartphone*

I should have asked this in my original post but what would be your 2nd choice be just in case as a backup


----------



## bluegti02 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Best AT&T Droid Smartphone*

I just followed your link and I don't see anything about NFC. Is the Note near field communication(NFC) capable?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Best AT&T Droid Smartphone*

No smartphones at AT&T use NFC.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Best AT&T Droid Smartphone*

Be patient and wait for the HTC One X. It will have quad core processor and NFC.

HTC One X


----------



## bluegti02 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Best AT&T Droid Smartphone*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> No smartphones at AT&T use NFC.


I believe you are incorrect. I was told that any nexus device besides the one is NFC. I just checked to see and the Samsung Nexus S, an AT&T phone, is NFC capable.

Features - AT&T Cell Phones GT-I9020A | Samsung Cell Phones


----------



## bluegti02 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Best AT&T Droid Smartphone*



Coolfreak said:


> Be patient and wait for the HTC One X. It will have quad core processor and NFC.
> 
> HTC One X


Is there a project release date? If it is something like a month, I can wait but if it something like summer, I cannot. I also know how the releases of these phones go, they are always postponed.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Best AT&T Droid Smartphone*



bluegti02 said:


> I believe you are incorrect. I was told that any nexus device besides the one is NFC. I just checked to see and the Samsung Nexus S, an AT&T phone, is NFC capable.
> 
> Features - AT&T Cell Phones GT-I9020A | Samsung Cell Phones


 
I contacted AT&T's Live Chat Support yesterday for you and they told me that no current Smartphone uses NFC.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Best AT&T Droid Smartphone*



bluegti02 said:


> Is there a project release date? If it is something like a month, I can wait but if it something like summer, I cannot. I also know how the releases of these phones go, they are always postponed.


Chances are you won't see it till Summer 2012.



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I contacted AT&T's Live Chat Support yesterday for you and they told me that no current Smartphone uses NFC.


Not to be harsh, but live chat representatives are hardly ever correct.

AT&T do have smartphones with NFC.


----------



## bluegti02 (Jan 16, 2012)

*[SOLVED]Re: Best AT&T Droid Smartphone*

Alright, I can put this to rest. I was able to speak with my company's sales rep who put me on line with his application developer. Long story short, the Samsung Galaxy Note and then Samsung Galaxy S II Skyrocket both have NFC capabilities but are not supported at the moment. Meaning if you were to root the phone, you could use the NFC. I didn't quite understand his explanation to why as he was mobile and kept breaking up. It was something along the lines of having an open vs. secure NFC and something with banking but the why isn't really important. He went on to say, its only a matter of time, a month or two that they will openly support NFC.

So in summary, if you want an NFC phone and need to purchase one today, March 3rd 2012, he recommended the Galaxy S II Skyrocket as his first choice and then the Galaxy Note as a backup. If you root the phone, NFC is all yours otherwise wait a month or so and it will be network supported.

Hope this helps someone in their searching.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Not sure if AT&T, but developers have hacked Google Wallet to work on Verizon Galaxy Nexus' without root.


----------

